# FA Dance Track Pack - Date Extended (Dec 31st)



## Dragoneer (Oct 2, 2006)

Fur Affinity is currently accepting music tracks to produce a music CD based on the submissions of its rockin' members. Get your groove on and submit the best of your best! We're accepting all adrenalin' pumpin' dance tracks and the best singles to groove on. Discs will be professionally printed and lined front to back with solid embodiments of awesome.

Submit as many tracks as you want. The best of the best will be selected (up to 60 minutes of audio). CD is inspired by RokKaiser's solid suggestion (PAY HEEEED!).

*Proceeds from the CD will go to benefit the site.* All submissions must be sent to dragoneer@thedragoneer.com or posted to this thread with a link to a downloadable file *by November 31st* (or... whatever day may happen to fall after December 31st!).

*THE RULES:*

By submitting your track, you agree to give Fur Affinity publishing distribution rights to the tracks (so, y'know, we can make CDs with your grooves). You also understand and agree that our distributer, Rabbit Valley, will be awesome beyond comprehension.
Tracks must be submit in 320k/b CD quality audio. Quality is, y'know, contagious!
You agree not to rag on Dragoneer for saying "y'know" in every rule.
Songs submit may not contain copywritten material (other than, y'know, the copyrights to the stuff you own!).
You agree that the music you submit will be your own, and only your own, else we will send rabid, starving hyenas to your house and tell them your nickname is "Taco" because of a strange skin condition that you contracted back in '98 which caused your epidermis to taste similar to spiced groundbeef.
We'll toss out five CDs to every musician selected and put your name in big freakin' spotlights! Or maybe just very large bolded text.  It's rather hard to transmit lights digitally, after all.


----------



## KurtBatz (Oct 2, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Okay, I'll submit my track "Slave", the url is here. (Think you +fav'd it at some point  ^^)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/230667/

If you want me to send you any of my other tracks off my FA site in higher quality for consideration, just let me know, no worries.


----------



## Halex (Oct 2, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

If you guys don't already have a DJ to do a continuous mix of the tracks for the CD, lemme know.


----------



## itoril (Oct 2, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Question: Is there a deadline?


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 2, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*



			
				itoril said:
			
		

> Question: Is there a deadline?


I, uh, forgot that little important piece of information, didn't I? Heh heh. Updated with November 31st*.

[size=xx-small]* Intentional.[/size]


----------



## itoril (Oct 2, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Thank you. I plan on entering.


----------



## Pandion (Oct 2, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> itoril said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its about fucking time D ;7


----------



## neshcom (Oct 2, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Do the files have to be hosted on FA or can they be off-site?


----------



## ghar (Oct 2, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

I'll definitely be checking this one out.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 2, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*



			
				neshcom said:
			
		

> Do the files have to be hosted on FA or can they be off-site?


on or offsite


----------



## Roo3k (Oct 2, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Here are a couple of options if you would like to throw either or both on, your choice.



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/56947/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/52841/


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Oct 2, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/240693/

One of my submissions


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Oct 2, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Some of my tracks that I want to submit will be too large to post on the website or go through e-mail if I convert them to 320kb/s. Any way around this?


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Oct 2, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Another submission

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/238048/


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 2, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*



			
				Raving_Dragon said:
			
		

> Some of my tracks that I want to submit will be too large to post on the website or go through e-mail if I convert them to 320kb/s. Any way around this?


Well, you don't have to post them to FA at 320kb/s here... if you wanted to post a smaller preview you could, then I could give you a place to upload the final later.


----------



## RokKaiser (Oct 2, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

So, a contest?  How will this be judged?  how may Cd's in the album?  i wanna know


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Oct 2, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Raving_Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 2, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*



			
				RokKaiser said:
			
		

> So, a contest?  How will this be judged?  how may Cd's in the album?  i wanna know


One CD for this one. 

We'll have a private vote with a select number of judges when it's time (partiers unite!). It'll all come down to how well the tracks work together, play at good dance levels and flow.


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Oct 2, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/217706/

My last submission for now.


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Oct 2, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> RokKaiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I guess for a good mix CD, the songs have to be of similar BPM...or it will not sound right. But since this will be a compilation album, I guess a wide range of musical tastes in terms of electronica can go.


----------



## tysla (Oct 3, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

[/align]He he, Rok is the MAN (mad props bud for starting this whole thing up). Any idea how much this is going to cost to buy, and can I reserve my copy now?


----------



## Sage (Oct 3, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Oi, count me in, if there's room. (Better be! I made an account specifically for this...)

Track 1: http://www.rpgdn.net/~sage/s/Pond.mp3
Track 2: http://www.rpgdn.net/~sage/s/CoP.mp3
Track 3: http://www.rpgdn.net/~sage/s/CoG.mp3

Yeah, mine is a little on the minimal side, but it is still dance, for sure.


----------



## RokKaiser (Oct 3, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Here ya go.  First track submission from meh ^_^

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/214198/

ill send a couple more too-- ur gonna get those in ur mailbox tho


----------



## Itreyu (Oct 3, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Does it gotsta be dance?

Cause I can come up with a badass drum riff as a transition between songs. Ive got an electronic set too.


----------



## emptyF (Oct 3, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

um. . .i'm not "dance" or "techno" or whatever, but if you want to represent the true diversity of fa's music, i humbly submit these three:
nothing good is for real
the counting song
anything
food for thought. . .


----------



## Inflamed-Iron (Oct 3, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Well seeing as this is a site for furs, I suggest the Hamster Dance!! Would go perfectly on a FurAffinity track!

Of course, if you want something more ROCK, then I suggest my favourite song, Rob Zombie - House of 1,000 corpses!


----------



## Dranenk (Oct 3, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

i submit this -trance/hard trance- track 
hope you all like it ^^ 

http://www.dranenk.com/images/PlanetFuture.mp3


----------



## Asgraeac (Oct 3, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Well... I just heard something 'bout Muuuuusic in combination of Daaaaaaaaaaaance, so I uplooooooooaded my new soooooooooooooong on my spaaaaaaaaaaace 
xD

So, if you want to listen to it, you would just have to download it from the following link:

Music by myself

My artistname is MasterTNQ, but on the tracklist it can be Asgraeac ^.-.^ No problem....



Asgraeac Incardus......


----------



## 2ndVenus (Oct 3, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Hello! This topic made me finally register with da forums 
Well here goes i guess, if you like any of the titles below then i would be far more than honoured :3--<

(links are from my website and are i can confirm my link form that site, to my gallery here (user/2ndVenus))

2nd Venus - I Want that Feeling.mp3
2nd Venus - Raining at Midnight.mp3
[emotion removed]
2nd Venus - Reptiles are Furry Too!.mp3
2nd Venus - Furket Glen Theme.mp3 (you can rename this to anything you like if you pick it since the theme of something else wouldnt fit the bill, just lemme know if you do)

I got loads more but i think these few are the best choices to fit your dance selection. Hope to hear from ya soon! The usually to shy to bother ya ^^; ,
~2nd Venus aka Snake Wildlife/FoxBoy Kinju VenusiÂ Â  <3

*EDIT: Song Emotion was removed, i hadnt realised one of the samples was not mine, however the rest of my updated track list above are ALL mine, free samples provided and is original work. Ty for the notice *


----------



## Antaeus (Oct 3, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/comanty/

Any music on my page is up for submission.


----------



## neshcom (Oct 3, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

My flies are too large to be hosted at my domain (file limit is 10MB), so will you accept them if they are in a .zip file on YouSendIt?


----------



## nobuyuki (Oct 3, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

I'm gonna clarify for dragoneer even though this shouldn't have to be said, but when he says "your own and ONLY your own" what he means is NO COPYRIGHTED SAMPLES unless they are completely, 100% royalty-free shit.  You guys are on the fxcking honors system here, so don't make me get my troll on and be an IP nazi and tattle to dragoneer every song you guys submit that's using samples which you don't own the rights to 8)

so to repeat one more time so everyone sees it:

[align=center]:!: [size=xx-large]ABSOLUTELY NO COPYRIGHTED SAMPLES![/size] :!:[/align]

:lol:

Now, on a less serious note, here's one song that fits the bill for what you guys are looking for.  It's at 128kbps, so if you guys want to use this, drop me a note and I'll send a higher quality version to y'all.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/62485/


----------



## Atokada (Oct 3, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

I somehow doubt any of my stuff is under copywrite aside from the title of the program I used.  I can try to get beter recordings of my stuff to submit before the deadline.


----------



## neshcom (Oct 3, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

*My Submissions*
Summer Horror Flick: http://neshcom.googlepages.com/SummerHorrorFlick.mp3
SoaP: http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/102678/soap_high.mp3
The Express: http://neshcom.googlepages.com/TheExpress.mp3
Ambrosia: http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/102668/ambrosia_high.mp3

My artist title is nesh COMPLEX.

I have been able to host my songs on GigaSize at 320kbps quality. I can't tell any difference with the two versions, but for the sake of your rules, here they are~! Summer Horror Flick is the only song not at 320, simply because I lack the original files.


----------



## ricochet1234 (Oct 3, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Awesome, sounds like a great idea, but there's a few questions I have to ask.

1) Any genres you guys are focusing on? Dance, DUH...
2) If we sample an already used riff, but play it by ourselves in a completely different song, is it viewed as copyright infringement? Hell no...
3) Can it be about anything?There's usually no lyrics in dance music.

Thanks for a reply 

I found all of the answers just browsing the topic...


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Oct 3, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Who will be doing the mastering for the CD? If you have no one, there is a website called www.online-mastering.com that does this for you...for a price.


----------



## GrayscaleRain (Oct 4, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/212837/
Silver Night

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/213001/
Silver Night - Edit


^_^ if you like those or want something different, just say. ^ ^;


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 4, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*



			
				Roo3k said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of options if you would like to throw either or both on, your choice.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/56947/
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/52841/



heh i like the swishy tail lyrics ^_^ but i dunno bout ejay loops *bites lip*


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Oct 4, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Dragoneer, is there a time limit to a song like does a song have to be under like 3 minutes or under 5 for example.

When I read about this competion I quickly went through my old mixes I did years ago I can find all my songs but only one of my songs really interests me and I will submit it on FA shortly.

I use a old program called "Ejay 2+" one of thoose big mixing music programs if my work was created with a program like this can it be added to the competion.


----------



## nobuyuki (Oct 4, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

okay, believe it or not, the prospect of being heard on a music album got me really pumped and I actually went and composed something original for the first time in a long while.  Though, what came out might or might not be considered dance music..... you be the judge

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/242068/


----------



## KurtBatz (Oct 4, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Already submitted one, Slave (http://www.furaffinity.net/view/230667/)  but I just finished a new one:-

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/241535/  -  Rest Assured

Hope it's okay!


----------



## GHDA (Oct 4, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

TYPHOON (fullstorm style) - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/242184/

TYPHOON - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/242182/

I think I'd rather just have the first one submitted but just to plug the original... 

i'd like to know if it's fine to submit gabber, because i'd be displeased if the whole thing was trancey-techno nonsense.


----------



## Pilchard_Tha_Fox (Oct 4, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*



			
				comanty said:
			
		

> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/comanty/
> 
> Any music on my page is up for submission.



Eeh..I thought we were supposed to give out dance tracks?
Oh well, I guess rap wouldn't hurt either


----------



## yak (Oct 4, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

_just a note in the passing_
wow, so many of you. this is so great.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Oct 4, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Maybe somebody already answered this, but will this be available for people other than those who submitted works to purchase?


----------



## Hawthorn (Oct 4, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> [*]Tracks must be submit in 320k/b CD quality audio. Quality is, y'know, contagious!



Hm.. I'm not a musician, so I cannot participate on this. 
But as a music enthusiastic, I think that 320kps (mp3?) is not enough for cd quality. A loseless format, like flac, would be better suited , imho... Or is this 320kbps rate for evaluating purposes only?


----------



## DJ_KFX (Oct 4, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Here are a couple more submissions for the dance cd.

RainTrance - KFX Rainbow Mix - listen here
BlockRockin - Deep Groove Mix - listen here

These are just a couple of examples from Digital TranceFurs.
If you like what you hear and want to check out a bigger catalogue of what we have cut together, you can find it here.
Digital TranceFurs Audio Catalogue

Here is one more for the road. This one is not for submission, but just something different to listen to.
Ambient Meditation


----------



## nobuyuki (Oct 4, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*



			
				Hawthorn said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



for techno music, a lossy format I think is acceptable, even as low as 192kbps.  I don't know how people think they can hear a difference o. o


----------



## Heros (Oct 5, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

I'll go ahead and post a few of mine::

http://aelfhame.net/~jharvre/pics/Wild3.mp3
http://aelfhame.net/~jharvre/pics/Fantasy7.mp3
http://aelfhame.net/~jharvre/pics/Fantasy5.mp3
http://aelfhame.net/~jharvre/pics/MidiGate.mp3

The first 30-45 seconds of these are an intro beat, used to synchronize between tracks by the DJ.Â Â If needed, that can be stripped off.

It's currently in MP3 format on my server, but I have it in full quality -- but as a previous person mentioned, it would be huge in that format Â Â However, the original was done in 24-bit 48-KHz audio, so should be studio quality.Â Â 

All links above are Copyright (C) 2003-2005 by me.Â Â All rights reserved.Â Â If one of my tracks is chosen I'll grant Fur Affinity a license to distribute it and so forth.Â Â Yay legalese 

Heros the Noisy Panther


----------



## Sage (Oct 9, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Just finished this track speicifically for this contest: http://www.rpgdn.net/~sage/s/Typhoon.mp3

The other tracks I submitted are under the name Sage Taylor, this isn't, just a heads-up~~

To avoid confusion, I am JGWentworth on FA.


----------



## nobuyuki (Oct 9, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

sage:  pretty good dudester, probably one of my favorites submitted here so far 8)


----------



## Sage (Oct 11, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*



			
				nobuyuki said:
			
		

> sage:  pretty good dudester, probably one of my favorites submitted here so far 8)



Heyyy thanks 8] what an honour this is indeed!


----------



## pinkluna (Oct 11, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

OKie i submit this: 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/248772/

luna


----------



## gmerriment (Oct 17, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Got my first submission!  Check it out at:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/256778/

Yeah.  WoooooT!  Hopin' you likey.  Even if it doesn't make it... you know... comments are appreciated.


----------



## Schwertwal (Oct 18, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Well,
I have some dance-type stuff.. I might just compose a new piece just for this cd compilation.. But I also have some New Wave-sounding or synth-poppish tracks, which could be considered "dance." 

Here's one from my new cd that is in the works, "Send the Technical", called "The Sentinel"...Kinda funky New Wave. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/257798/

And here's a slightly calm DnB track that I made for a good friend, "Cancel Shoves Goon So."
http://www.soundclick.com/util/getplayer.m3u?id=4059765&q=hi

Note, all of these tracks were made solely with HARDWARE synths, drum machines, and sequencers. Even some analog ones. It's kinda rare these days, huh?
So, yeah, I might post some more!


----------



## nobuyuki (Oct 18, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*



			
				Schwertwal said:
			
		

> Note, all of these tracks were made solely with HARDWARE synths, drum machines, and sequencers. Even some analog ones. It's kinda rare these days, huh?



Yes, it's very rare.  Not too many people can afford that stuff, and it's not very easy to wire them all up so they sync properly.  I myself can't afford any of that stuff -- I only have one useful keyboard which I use for sample dumping.


----------



## Schwertwal (Oct 18, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

*nods* Yeah
It's a hobby that really puts a hurt on my wallet. But... I can't stop. 
I have gear lust. D:
Korg MS2000B
Korg EMX-1
Novation K-Station
EMU XL-7
Roland D-50
Moog Micromoog
Moog MF-102
Doepfer Minimodular
That's my setup right now. o.o
By the way, what did you think of the tracks?


----------



## Kattywampus (Oct 18, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

I've been off of here for a while, but does this have anything to do with the project RokKaiser was talkin' about before?


----------



## RokKaiser (Oct 22, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*



			
				Kattywampus said:
			
		

> I've been off of here for a while, but does this have anything to do with the project RokKaiser was talkin' about before?



Negative~ these are two separate projects. ^_~


Just finished another track id like to submit.  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/261784/ <-- Rave or Die [Full Kaiser Mix]    As a note~ this one was mixed down to about 128Kbps.  If need be, i can make a high quality one and send it... you know the drill.


----------



## KurtBatz (Oct 22, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Okay, submitting a third song for the contest, title is Stormchaser.

Url is http://www.furaffinity.net/view/262369/

Cheers


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Oct 26, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/265144/

Another submission. Title is Metal Reflection. Enjoy!


----------



## garudaserpent (Oct 30, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

I have a couple original songs I could post, of the weirdass dance rave genre, if that would be appropriate?


----------



## Tilt (Nov 1, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

I cant classify my music. Its orchestral metal-country-western explosive anus remix.  

So i wont submit anything for the album. Call me when you decide to make a Rock compilation or something. Even "Tha Dangers of Living" is more industrial than dance.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/30087/

See?


----------



## verix (Nov 5, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Man I am all for this!

My musical side-project is "clusteryiff," so I will submit songs from that account.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/251050/ - "My Son is a Dope Fiend" (hardcore/breackcore) [contains a copyrighted sample, but it's mostly for decore, and can easily be removed once the song is pressed on the album!]

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/216482/ - "Ballmer Saved a Ton of Money On His Car Insurrance By Switching to Vista" (breakcore) [Ballmer going "WOO! WOO! _WOOOOO!_" isn't necessarily a copyrighted thing I don't think.]

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/198626/ - "That Fresh Atari Sound!" (chip/electro-industrial?)

And because I get to post a music video for this: http://www.somethingawful.com/index.php?a=4068 "Drop the Dodongo" (chip/comedy). This won't cut the whole "copyrighted sample" thing but I will submit it anyway for humor's sake.

I am hoping to be included on this magical CD. :]

PS: All of these songs can be re-compressed (since I have the originals), so I can submit them in 320k once the final stuff starts comin' in.


----------



## dragonboy (Nov 6, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> [*]By submitting your track, you agree to give Fur Affinity publishing distribution rights to the tracks



Not that I suspect Fur Affinity of any ill-will, but I have friends who have been burned badly by music deals similar to this before.  Some clarification would be greatly appreciated, but before I submit anything I need to know one thing:

1.  Does submission of a work for consideration automatically grant these as yet unnamed licenses (as worded in the quote above) or will we be signing specific agreements only after our works are chosen for inclusion?


----------



## RokKaiser (Nov 14, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Two submissions added to the pile via email


----------



## hukka (Nov 16, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

I have a few:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/284770/  Maserdance - cheesy 80s style disco/laserdance thing

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/284780/  Losagex - kinda similar but less happy and cheesy

Or if techno is all right, I have, for example, http://www.furaffinity.net/view/223260/


----------



## kontonno (Nov 16, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Yeah, can't wait to hear the new CD!!! :3


----------



## Oddy (Nov 24, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/282029/
"This Is It" - Something of a new "style" for me to work with.

Now I just have to get one or two done for Rok's compilation...


----------



## Devilfury (Nov 30, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

Mwuwahaha! :lol:

My submission for teh contest! ^^ --> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/300603/   
I call it.... Spacin'.... =3

And I might as well throw this into the contest as well for good measure --> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/240662/

~Devilfury


----------



## Sage (Nov 30, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

One more from me.

http://www.rpgdn.net/~sage/s/tdw.mp3

<3


----------



## Mikau (Dec 3, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Fur Affinity is currently accepting music tracks to produce a music CD based on the submissions of its rockin' members. Get your groove on and submit the best of your best! We're accepting all adrenalin' pumpin' dance tracks and the best singles to groove on. Discs will be professionally printed and lined front to back with solid embodiments of awesome.
> 
> Submit as many tracks as you want. The best of the best will be selected (up to 60 minutes of audio). CD is inspired by RokKaiser's solid suggestion (PAY HEEEED!).
> 
> ...



Ah, music... a DJ's best (and most favorite) tool.

Producing CDs like these from FA would also sell pretty good on the furry convention markey, if you think hard about it. And I'd also be interested in purchasing a CD.

If may, I would also like to request in using the CD for broadcasting whenever I get the chance to go online as DJ Seafox on Radio Furtopia.


----------



## awash2002 (Dec 3, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

I will be buying a CD when you guys make it


----------



## RokKaiser (Dec 12, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*

So, I remembered the other day that this contest was still here.  And if I'm not mistaken, the submission deadline was set at the beginning of this month, right?

I don't mean to get in everyone's hair, I know you guys have a lot to worry about with the server errors, parts being ordered, stuff being upgraded.... But I would really like to see this thing get done 

Can we get maybe a progress report or something?  I would like to know


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 13, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*



			
				dragonboy said:
			
		

> 1.  Does submission of a work for consideration automatically grant these as yet unnamed licenses (as worded in the quote above) or will we be signing specific agreements only after our works are chosen for inclusion?



It grants us unnamed license to print the songs on the CD only.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 13, 2006)

*RE: FA Dance Track Pack - Submissions are accepted!*



			
				RokKaiser said:
			
		

> So, I remembered the other day that this contest was still here.  And if I'm not mistaken, the submission deadline was set at the beginning of this month, right?


Considering the recent blight FA has been having, I extended the date 'til December 31st. When this contest was originally started, I also didn't know I was moving to Asia at the time. =P

So, once I get moved in and settled I'll be able to get all the tracks a full looking into and see what we need to do and where to go from there.


----------



## Sage (Dec 13, 2006)

Then I'll add one more. 8O

http://www.rpgdn.net/~sage/s/Desert.mp3


----------



## verix (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey everyone likes a good Tetris remix, right? 8)

http://www.verix-the-cat.net/requiemforaremix.mp3


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Dec 25, 2006)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/342750/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/326255/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/321832/

My last 3 submissions! ^_^


----------



## Sage (Dec 26, 2006)

http://www.rpgdn.net/~sage/s/sundaydrive.mp3 <3


----------



## verix (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh god damn it I just made the best track ever and it's two days after the deadline. 

Ehh I'm gonna post it anyway: http://www.verix-the-cat.net/mp3/F%75ck%20Your%20Theory.mp3 (The actual title is F#C# Your Theory)


----------



## KurtBatz (Jan 8, 2007)

Have no idea if this thing is closed yet.

Thread still seems open anyway.

So here's a couple more I've done recently

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/358643/ - Demonology

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/359950/ - Bedlam

Just in case they're of any of use to this project!


----------



## RokKaiser (Jan 17, 2007)

So!  I don't mean to be a pest, but how's the progress on this contest going?  The submission deadline was supposed to be the first of January no?  Just keepin tabs :3

Later~
Rok


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 25, 2007)

Give me about two to three weeks to process this stuff, go through it, and I'll have results for you folks soon! Also, sorry for the delay... some extreme events came up on my end preventing me from getting around to this sooner.


----------

